# fecal floats



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I have had a microscope for a while now and was wondering if I could perform fecal floats to check for parasites. I know this isn't foolproof or anything and I would send them off to Dr. Frye as well, but I just want to learn how to do it myself. From what I've read you need a sugar solution (boil until no more dissolves I think?), a microscope, slides, and a beaker to swirl up the fecal in, is that it? Can you just put the slide on top to catch the ovum, or is there another way to do it thats more effective? Any info would be appriciated.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Deleted post.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

The process of making the fecal is pretty simple, your real challenge will be identifying the parasites or worm eggs, of which I've found no good book or resource for. There's another thread on here with some info as well;

general-health-disease-treatment/topic1297.html


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Understanding Reptile Parasites (2nd edition) by Rodger Klingenburg isn't horrible, but then again I've never tried to identify anything using it. Lots of pics though, and it's a lot better than the first one published by him.


----------

